# Catchy Electrical Business Slogans



## flyboy

List your "slogan" or suggestion for a "slogan" here.

I'll start it off with:

"We'll Remove Your Shorts"


----------



## chicken steve

*We'll check yer shorts, yank yer wire, and light up yer life!!! *:vs_rocking_banana:~CS~:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## HackWork

Hi Steve


----------



## Speedy Petey

Personally I think slogans are tacky.


----------



## cabletie

I'll throw this one out there again. 

Bandit Electric
We don't charge much because we robbed the last guy. 

That was on Johnny Carson years ago. Always stuck with me. It was from an add from the paper that viewers would send in. They said the guy was busy as hell. It's nice to have customers with a sense of humor, as long as they pay the bill.


----------



## Drew 64

Ohms, ohms on the range.


----------



## 3DDesign

Wire you waiting? Call now!


----------



## macmikeman

No permit, No problem......


----------



## Southeast Power

We know our business. No GC required.


----------



## matt1124

"We'll remove your shorts and check out your box"

"Bloodhound electric - we'll sniff out your shorts"


One company here is literally "the company you know", which I think is Stupid


----------



## carryyourbooks

Saw one the other day that said, "Right there when you need us....". I thought to myself, that is because your work sucks and you are always fixing what you should have installed right the first time. I local retail establishment they wired recently opened in August.....and they are there all the time doing repairs. The FD even shut the place down one night due to electrical burn and smoke.


----------



## Kyrton

Mine is "Your Neighborhood Electrician" 
I have an old fashion appeal to my brand and that ties in very well.

The multi service company I used to work at was "If you can't, we can." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277

We repair what your husband "fixed".


----------



## John Valdes

I get a kick out of the cheesy jingles they sing on TV commercials.
Similar to lawyer commercials. Where do they find these people to sing these songs.
I guess they are trying to put it into your head.


----------



## HackWork

John Valdes said:


> I get a kick out of the cheesy jingles they sing on TV commercials.
> Similar to lawyer commercials. Where do they find these people to sing these songs.
> I guess they are trying to put it into your head.


"Cellino and Barnes, injury attorney, eighty hundred eight eight eight, eight eight eight eight."


I wrote that completely from memory, even though I never actually paid attention to the radio commercial. Now THAT is effective advertising.


----------



## just the cowboy

When I was in maintenance at the ship yard ours was

"06 maintence. If it ain't broke we can't fix it, if we can't fix it, it ain't broke." 

Mine for my business was
"If it has wires I can fix it, if I can't fix it I can rebuild it.


----------



## MTW

macmikeman said:


> No permit, No problem......



I live by that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec

Kyrton said:


> Mine is "Your Neighborhood Electrician"
> I have an old fashion appeal to my brand and that ties in very well.
> 
> *The multi service company I used to work at was "If you can't, we can."*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Damn Michael and Son.....I HATE that jingle


----------



## btharmy2

A local company that has been around since 1945 has the slogan: On the job, ***** Electric.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

One that always made me laugh when I saw his truck:

"Don't get fried, call Clyde"


----------



## The_Modifier

RePhase277 said:


> We repair what your husband "fixed".


Just ask his mom folks. :laughing:


----------



## Navyguy

I know of several business where their slogan should be...

"we are not happy till your not happy"

Cheers

John


----------



## aka-lep

*Aka-Lep speaks*

Supervisor told me 30 years ago this service business is a "one-time gouge"the customer.


----------



## B-Nabs

HackWork said:


> "Cellino and Barnes, injury attorney, eighty hundred eight eight eight, eight eight eight eight."
> 
> 
> I wrote that completely from memory, even though I never actually paid attention to the radio commercial. Now THAT is effective advertising.


I've heard that one! We get one or two New York channels over here on the left coast for some reason. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

